# drop away and fat shafts



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Can a drop away be used with the fat shaft arrows for 3-D? If so which ones?
I am currently using a QAD Ultra and it wont work due to the narrow rest.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*trophy taker rest*

To answer your question yes! you can use a drop-away arrow rest with fat shafts! the trophy taker rest will work and there are others that will accomodate fater shaft as well!


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

Trophy Takers are outstanding rests. I have them on my hunting and target bows.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I just started playing with this. My 3-d bow this year is the 101 and I put on a Vaportrail Limbdriver and I am shooting GT Xcutter pros. The combo seems to be working good so far but I have yet to make it outside with it yet. It is still too cold here. The rest works very well though with the fat shafts imho.


----------



## Meat hook (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a trophy ridge drop zone with Gold Tip X cutters and 4" vanes. I have enough clearance but have to turn my cocking fletch a little to make sure.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I recommend the Schaffer Drop Away... It is machined wonderfully and executes flawless performance!


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

I Use A Shakey Hunter With My Victory X Ringers Works Like A Charm


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I use a Trophy Taker. I have the Pronghorn, in my opinion they are the best of the 3 types. They hold a bigger shaft very well without having problems with the shelf.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ripcord with GT X-cutters... works flawlessly


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

I shoot the Limbdriver with 22's, X-Cutters, and 30 X's and it works flawlessy for all 3.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

All mentioned were good examples....

This year im switching it up. No drop away. Im shooting a Brite Site Pro Tuner for everything and my groups and shooting have increased dramatically. No timing or such to worry about. Set it and forget it. Simple and effective.


----------



## p.s.outdoors (Jan 27, 2008)

*fat shafts and QAD ultra rest*

just wondering what type of arrow you are shooting. I shot the ultra rest in comp shoots and I shot fat boy shafts never any problem. I've shot all the way up to a 2513 with the rest, and it has always preformed flawlessly. get back to me and I might be able to help you out with that rest get you straightened out.


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am shooting CXL 2 with the NAP 4000 and dont have any problems with them.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I shot a trophy taker with Fatboys last year, and they flew great.

But this year I just decided to switch to a Spring Steel.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Shooting Fat Boys and a Schaffer drop away with no problems. Did not even have to make any adjustments to it when I swapped over from GT 5575's.


----------



## scoop88 (Aug 17, 2006)

*fat shafts and drop away rest*

I am and have been shooting a T.R. drop zone with GT x cutters out of my switchback XT at 300 fps for over two years now with no problem at all. Super rest. :fencing:


----------

